# 고마워서 눈물날 뻔 했어 이 사람아.



## Townsend

i need a translation for this sentence please

the person i used to have helped me has moved off

고마워서 눈물날 뻔 했어 이 사람아.

i found this on a news paper online it was an english newspaper talking about north korea so it struck me as odd when i seen it in there just wanted to know what it says


----------



## stupoh

고마워서 눈물날 뻔 했어

"I'm grateful to the point I shed some tears"
(Could be better but I'm in a hurry right now)

이 사람아
사람 means 'person'. The additional 아 makes me think it's a way to call someone, similar to 이 자식아 which often translated "u brat" in dramas.


----------



## renoirbleu

I may suggest :
I'm so grateful to burst in tears, man !

"이 사람아" is less informal than "이 자식아". it is not really a synonym to "you brat". that expression is usually used between people who are not that close, such as between colleagues, or 선배(senior person) can say that to his 후배(the younger) I guess. anyway, it certainly seems to have a sort of elevated nuance.


----------



## Townsend

Renoirblue you mean this sentence 이 자식아 is used between people that are not close?


----------



## renoirbleu

no I meant "이 사람아" is used between people that are not so close. I said it's less informal.


----------



## eggsarepurple

It sounds like: I'm so grateful that I almost cried, this person here...


----------



## Townsend

thank yall for the help


----------

